# Activism vs. Slacktivism



## greeny (Jan 31, 2011)

What do you think about this topic? => http://juliekinnear.com/blogs/activism-vs.-slacktivism.html
I would like to know your personal opinion. Thanks.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Too many "activists" at the trough today. I pay little attention to "activists" because their concept always seems to be that someone else should pay for what they personally want and to heck with the greater good. Though the article makes a good point. Too easy today for someone merely to click a button and they are automatically counted in the number of people "represented" by someone's cause. 

I have far greater respect for the quiet volunteers of our world, who are involved in charities or other social causes, don't get paid for their efforts and are working to improve things that don't benefit them personally. You rarely see them in the media or on the front steps of the legislature. 

For instance, volunteers at a museum who open the museum in their own time and sit and talk with visitors about history, keep the exhibits maintained etc and never expect a penny of renumeration. 

To me, those types of people are far more respectable than the flavour of "activism" being discussed in the article.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Social media has, and will continue to, change the world.

The ability to get the message out to millions with the press of a mouse click, is unprecedented in our history. 

The power of the media is self evident these days. A politician can make an off the cuff remark, and find themselves out of a job by the end of the day.

A police officer who slaps around a suspect, is caught on video and there are consequences to their actions.

If nothing else, activism through the media keeps a spotlight on dark places.

The mainstream news cycle is shortlived and fickle. A few weeks ago, the news was on the nuclear meltdown in Japan, then it changed to the adventures of Charlie Sheen, and now we are talking about Bin Laden's death.

The nuclear problems continue in Japan, Charlie Sheen is still an idiot, and Bin Laden isn't coming back..........but it isn't "news" anymore.

Activism keeps important news on the front page, where it needs to be.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

99% of Slacktivism is pure garbage.

Just like that ridiculous Facebook "Don't buy gas on April 15th!" group.

What in the hell was that?

Most ridiculous thing I've ever seen.

As if that would change anything even if the entire world didn't buy gas on that day. 

Slacktivism sucks.

Reminds me of these lyrics from Flagpole Sitter by Harvey Danger:

_"*Been around the world and found
That only stupid people are breeding*
The cretins cloning and feeding
And I don't even own a tv"_


----------



## calrest (Apr 13, 2011)

Very nice view. Definitely I agree with your opinion. 



the-royal-mail said:


> Too many "activists" at the trough today. I pay little attention to "activists" because their concept always seems to be that someone else should pay for what they personally want and to heck with the greater good. Though the article makes a good point. Too easy today for someone merely to click a button and they are automatically counted in the number of people "represented" by someone's cause.
> 
> I have far greater respect for the quiet volunteers of our world, who are involved in charities or other social causes, don't get paid for their efforts and are working to improve things that don't benefit them personally. You rarely see them in the media or on the front steps of the legislature.
> 
> ...


----------



## Karen (Jul 24, 2010)

The article asks, "Are you a fan of Earth Hour?" My answer is that I most certainly am not - it is one of my pet peeves. I'm usually very frugal about turning off the light when I leave a room, but on Earth Hour day, I make a point of turning on every light in the house during the designated hour, just to express my disdain. It's petty, I know, but it gives me great pleasure!


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

greeny said:


> What do you think about this topic? => http://juliekinnear.com/blogs/activism-vs.-slacktivism.html
> I would like to know your personal opinion. Thanks.


Yawn!! if it feels good, do it. 

"slacktivist"..another coined expression for the 21st century. It's easy
when sitting in front of a computer on the internet. 

Yes, why not join some cause by including your userid...
and be part of a movement for something.."save a tree", "save the whales", 
"be a greeny", stop unfair this or that"...it's a bit like armchair quarterbacking...doesn't cost anything, and if it makes you feel good....

"stop the world..I wanna get off!"


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Karen said:


> The article asks, "Are you a fan of Earth Hour?" My answer is that I most certainly am not - it is one of my pet peeves. I'm usually very frugal about turning off the light when I leave a room, but on Earth Hour day, *I make a point of turning on every light in the house during the designated hour, just to express my disdain. * It's petty, I know, but it gives me great pleasure!


1 "attaGurl" -> Karen.

I feel the same way about Earth hour..while it brings concious awareness
of conserving the environment and our resources..it's a waste of time
if done for just 1 hour per year..then business as usual..

after that one hour, it's; 
Burn it!..if you don't, then someone else will burn it for you!

What they should be doing is saying.."look..if you can save even 10% 
power consumption from last years total consumption..we will reward
you by cutting 10% off your electricity bill. That will encourage consumers
to conciously continue conservation..because it makes a difference to
their pocketbook.

Everything else..is that warm feeling you get...costs nothing.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Karen, why do you feel that way about earth hour?


----------



## Karen (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm very careful all year long about turning off lights when I leave a room. But I see many of my neighbours' houses with every room lit up all evening except for that one hour a year when the whole street is black (except for my house). It just strikes me as being very hypocritical. It's no different than many of the other "causes" people take part in to make themselves feel they're contributing when they're really not, but for some reason, it's the one that particularly bothers me. Another example: My friend's daughter has recently dyed a pink streak in her hair in honour of breast cancer research. What on earth good does that do, for goodness sake? If you want to support breast cancer research or victims, make a donation or volunteer at the cancer clinic or drive a cancer patient to her treatments - do something useful, don't just dye your hair pink and feel you've done something noble. I think the article puts it very well when it says:

_...It [slacktivism] usually describes “feel-good” measures in support of some cause that have little or no practical effect whatsoever. Taking these measures requires minimal personal effort and the only real result is the false feeling of satisfaction that the slacktivists experience afterwards, along with inspiring/annoying their friends, colleagues, or another witnesses of their “activism”._


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

I have to agree with Karen on this.
We are quite frugal with our energy usage in our household, and those that followed the _Energy Usage _thread may have seen that my consumption is in the bottom 2% of my city.
I don't see why we need an exclusive Earth Hour....every hour every day should be Earth Hour.

Having said that, we do respect Earth Hour and turn off all lights, except a night light in the hallway.

Another example is this "don't drive on Wednesday" or whatever campaign made popular by one of the "social" media sites.

But given that many folks are not energy conservation conscious 99% of the time, these fads do help conserve a small amount of energy once or twice a year.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

You both make an excellent point. Yes, as highlighted initially it would appear that slacktivism is indeed a growing problem. It's like the people who participate in it are deluding themselves into thinking they're helping by "supporting" the cause. 

The way to help is to donate money, help the cause by attending and volunteering, deliver or pack hampers, do door to door canvassing to name but a few examples. You both make a good point that just clicking a 'like' button on something is a real copout.

Manitoba is going through severe flooding right now. What those people need is not for people to create social sites and agree and 'like' stuff. They need people on the ground, delivering and making up sand bags, helping people protect their homes, offer shelter, food, transportation, time and the like.

Those are the actions that matter.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2011)

Karen said:


> Another example: My friend's daughter has recently dyed a pink streak in her hair in honour of breast cancer research. What on earth good does that do, for goodness sake?


Hi ... one thing it does, as does earth day, is raise awareness in young people ... good for her ... she, or someone she talks with, may go on to become a cancer researcher ... that's one good it may do. And showing support, or supporting a cause however one can, is imo not a bad thing ... it may prompt others who can do more, to do more.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

sags said:


> changed to the adventures of Charlie Sheen, and now we are talking about Bin Laden's death.
> 
> ..., and Bin Laden isn't coming back..........but it isn't "news" anymore.
> 
> .


Oh yes he is..but he is doing some "deep sea" oil drilling exploration for
Tony Hayward, former CEO of BP. 

" Binny" may be looking for more creative ways to blowup oil drilling platforms
and wreak havoc on Amerika.


----------



## Karen (Jul 24, 2010)

Rikk, I realize this is beside the point, but my friend's daughter is 50 years old - she's not about to "go on to become a cancer researcher." As for influencing others, most people wouldn 't even know why she has a pink streak in her hair. I had seen it in her hair several times and had no idea what it signified; I just thought she liked it that way. It wasn't until my friend (her mother) told me why she had done it that I knew.

Since my first post on this subject, I've been thinking more about why I turn on all my lights during Earth Hour. I think maybe it's just my way of expressing my private contempt of the idea that turning off all lights for an hour helps anything, if one doesn't follow through with action all year long. I'm known as a very polite woman who would never say anything offensive to a friend or neighbour, so maybe I'm just being cowardly and should have the courage to tell people what I think, but I don't want to do that - after all, they're not doing any harm. Only once did a neighbour ask me about why my lights were all on, and I did explain my feelings to her, as politely as possible. She said she can see my point, but she wants to set a good example for her children. I dropped the subjec,t and didn't point out that doing something for one hour a year was not accomplishing that, that her family's behavior throughout the year was what would influence her children.

It probably sounds as if I'm making a big issue of this, and I'm really not. As I said, it's perfectly harmless to turn off all your lights for an hour, and if you want to do it, that's perfectly fine with me. I never give it a moment's thought except that one day a year when I make a point of turning on all my lights.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

the-royal-mail said:


> Manitoba is going through severe flooding right now. What those people need is not for people to create social sites and agree and 'like' stuff. They need people on the ground, delivering and making up sand bags, helping people protect their homes, offer shelter, food, transportation, time and the like.
> 
> Those are the actions that matter.


That's too much work and commitment for modern society. They would
rather just BS their way through life and offer token sympathy.
That part is easy....getting off their as*es and doing something really
worthwhile takes a lot of effort.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Karen said:


> It probably sounds as if I'm making a big issue of this, and I'm really not. As I said, it's perfectly harmless to turn off all your lights for an hour, and if you want to do it, that's perfectly fine with me. I never give it a moment's thought except that one day a year when I make a point of turning on all my lights.


You must belong to the anti-Earth Hour movement! I like that.
Next year, maybe I'll set up 300watt flood lights on my lawn and when my
neighbors ask why I'm doing it..I will tell them..because I like to be DIFFERENT
from the rest of the sheep out there..and it's my electricity coin.

CARVE..<with a sheepish grin..BAA!!AAA!!!AH!>


----------



## Karen (Jul 24, 2010)

Maybe we could become charter members of the Anti-Earth-Hour Movement - who knows, maybe The Royal Mail might join us - maybe even Harold if we can persuade him to keep his lights on during Earth Hour!


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Karen said:


> Maybe we could become charter members of the Anti-Earth-Hour Movement - who knows, maybe The Royal Mail might join us - maybe even Harold if we can persuade him to keep his lights on during Earth Hour!


Yes, Why don't you start a website..and we can all join and laugh at the
greenies..now wait a minute..isn't going back to the original topic of
your thread?

let's analyze our naming convention dilema..

activism : Synonyms: direct action, political action, social action, involvement, engagement, crusading, politicking, do-gooding

*no..none of the above..*although secretly, I always wanted to be a crusader 

slacktivism: A slacktivist, one who practices slacktivism, is someone that lazily supports causes and people, without actually having to do anything difficult or inconvenient.

Hmmm..I like the *lazily supports *part..no involvment, no donations and
I feel good that I belong to something..but... IF I'm going to conciously
burn high power floodlights and run my guitar amp at high levels for
an hour..we better come up with a cause that we can mention to
curious and possibly annoyed neighbours.

but..you know, Karen..it doesn't quite fit into the *antidisestablishmentarism* 
principle I had in mind, but I always wanted to use that word... I remember
it from a grade school spelling bee. 

it's definitely "anti" something.. 

antidisestablishmentarianism 
Definition: originally, opposition to the disestablishment of the Church of England, now opposition to the belief that there should no longer be an official church in a country 
Example: When people are asked for the longest word they know, they often say antidisestablishmentarianism 


needs more thought


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

It may seem strange to say this but even giving money to charity without regard is slacktivism because people may think this absolves them of responsibility.

Kind of like Cap and Trade credits, I'm going to pollute but I'm paying for it so it's OK. Well not really...

I like to put my blood sweat and tears behind something rather than my money. Recently I was asked to be a Board Member for a new charity for my friend who just died of ovarian cancer. She worked tirelessly for years at the Toronto Wildlife center who rehabilitate native toronto wildlife. 

Anyways in this charity no one gets paid for anything and we're collecting money to buy medical equipment to give to wildlife rehabilitators. Stuff like ultrasound machines and larger equipment they can't afford. Not rent and salaries and so on. That's what she wanted...better medical equipment to save more animals.


----------



## Karen (Jul 24, 2010)

You're right, Berubeland - donating money isn't necessarily giving of yourself, but in some circumstances, it's more meaningful than turning off your lights for an hour once a year.

Best of all is the kind of tribute you are paying to your friend. I remember many years ago how disappointed I was to learn that the president of the Vancouver Food Bank was receiving a very hefty salary. I'm not saying that was wrong, but I naively believed at that time that it was a volunteer position.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

I disagree about donations, but I think it depends on where you are in life. When you have more time than money, donating your time and energy to a cause is activist. But when you have more money than time, giving some of it away can be activist too. The key to "activist" giving is that it has to hurt a little. If I make a good salary but give only $100/year to charities and feel satisfied about it, that's slactivism. If on the other hand I give 20% of my income to an effective charity, that's activism, because the charity is likely to accomplish real things with that money. And I wouldn't know how to get those things done myself, sometimes you have to leave things to the experts.

A few years back I bought and shipped a couple of solar-powered generators to a nonprofit project in Afghanistan after watching a show about them on Radio-Canada. It cost me a lot of money (close to $20K in the end) and none of it was tax-deductible because they aren't registered as a charity in Canada. Spending that much was a hardship to me, it required making some sacrifices, but it was probably the most personally satisfying thing I've done in my life.

On the larger topic of slactivism, the folksinger Cindy Kallet wrote a song about this way back in the 80s; the first line was "If I stood out in the rain-night, my only light a candle, a million miles away, would you lay down your fire as I lift mine? Will you not kill again?" I always thought candlelight vigils were pointless, as are most protests -- it's hard to see what they accomplish apart from giving the protesters a feeling of solidarity.


----------



## Karen (Jul 24, 2010)

You are perfectly correct, Brad - and that's why I said that donating money *isn't necessarily giving of yourself*, but of course it certainly can be and, in your case, obviously was. My apologies for not making my intention more clear.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Berubeland said:


> It may seem strange to say this but even giving money to charity without regard is slacktivism because people may think this absolves them of responsibility.
> 
> I like to put my blood sweat and tears behind something rather than my money. Recently I was asked to be a Board Member for a new charity for my friend who just died of ovarian cancer. She worked tirelessly for years at the Toronto Wildlife center who rehabilitate native toronto wildlife.
> 
> That's what she wanted...better medical equipment to save more animals.


Good for you "B". Being a volunteer for a good cause (saving wildlife)
not the same as activism or slackervism. You donate your own time to
help those that cannot help themselves and in doing so..prevent needless
suffering of animals. What a wonderful guesture to carry on in your friend's
name! 

I'm also part now of a cat rescue charity. Now, in my case, I don't do
the rescuing and resuscitating to bring injured/sick/homeless cats back to
good health and possible adoption..but my carving/woodwork is 100%
donated to this charity. I do get a tax receipt for my out of pocket material
cost, but even that is at my income tax rate is only 21% of the hundreds
of dollars I have spent producing saleable wooden items..cat shelves, cat
spice racks, cat hammocks, and just recently a trophy of a cat riding
a Harleyish motorcycle.."Little Jack's Ride" for a motorcycle ride fundraiser
that we hold every year now. Little Jack was a sweet kitten that didn't
make it because of a severe virus infection..but his picture is the "poster
kitten" for the cat shelter and the ride. The shelter, unlike some of
the ones you may have seen on W5, is staffed by volunteers and very clean.
Each cat has it's own bed, blanket and in the summer, a screened in porch
to just sleep and observe nature. A lot of cats are sponsored by donations
until they can be adopted, which most are. 
This is what true volunteer work is about..not just signing your name to
a petition or being part of a website for something.

100 volunteer points -> "B".


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

brad said:


> A few years back I bought and shipped a couple of solar-powered generators to a nonprofit project in Afghanistan after watching a show about them on Radio-Canada. *It cost me a lot of money (close to $20K in the end) and none of it was tax-deductible because they aren't registered as a charity in Canada. Spending that much was a hardship to me, it required making some sacrifices*, but it was probably the most personally satisfying thing I've done in my life.


It takes a certain kind of person to make those kind of sacrifices (financial
or physically participating) in a cause that you believe in. This is real..
not superficial like others that just sign their name to something with no
effort or financial pain involved. In the end, they accomplish NOTHING
for their efforts..and you have contributed through your own financial
sacrifice a chance for a better world for people that don't have resources
to help themselves.

1000 attaboy points -> Brad.


----------



## calrest (Apr 13, 2011)

definitely i agree with your opinion and view. 



brad said:


> I disagree about donations, but I think it depends on where you are in life. When you have more time than money, donating your time and energy to a cause is activist. But when you have more money than time, giving some of it away can be activist too. The key to "activist" giving is that it has to hurt a little. If I make a good salary but give only $100/year to charities and feel satisfied about it, that's slactivism. If on the other hand I give 20% of my income to an effective charity, that's activism, because the charity is likely to accomplish real things with that money. And I wouldn't know how to get those things done myself, sometimes you have to leave things to the experts.
> 
> A few years back I bought and shipped a couple of solar-powered generators to a nonprofit project in Afghanistan after watching a show about them on Radio-Canada. It cost me a lot of money (close to $20K in the end) and none of it was tax-deductible because they aren't registered as a charity in Canada. Spending that much was a hardship to me, it required making some sacrifices, but it was probably the most personally satisfying thing I've done in my life.
> 
> On the larger topic of slactivism, the folksinger Cindy Kallet wrote a song about this way back in the 80s; the first line was "If I stood out in the rain-night, my only light a candle, a million miles away, would you lay down your fire as I lift mine? Will you not kill again?" I always thought candlelight vigils were pointless, as are most protests -- it's hard to see what they accomplish apart from giving the protesters a feeling of solidarity.


----------

